# 

## okojan

Potrzebuje zaimpregnować płyty betonowe, które połozone są na betonowych schodach. Nie zależy mi na efekcie ,, mokrej kostki" tylko na tym aby woda nie przedostawała się pod płyty ( fuga też bedzie wodoodporna).
Jaki impregnat polecacie?

----------


## okojan

Nikt nic nie poleci  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## End_riu

Stary olej silnikowy.
Wszystko inne nie jest werte swojej ceny.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Stary olej silnikowy.
> Wszystko inne nie jest werte swojej ceny.


A potem koleś stanie w upalny dzień na środeczku podjazdu zlanego tym świństwem i będzie wdychał te opary o dzieciach nie wspomnę.
Do tego za takie coś można dostać niezłą grzywnę.

Odpowiadając wątkotwórcy: taki produkt nie istnieje, wbrew zapewnieniom marketingowców.

----------


## mickow69

ale ogolnie po co ja sie pytam taki impregnat, to juz lepiej miec gola ziemie  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> ale ogolnie po co ja sie pytam taki impregnat, to juz lepiej miec gola ziemie


Sopro fad 712 dla przykładu. Impregnowałem też sarsilem (jakiś silikonowy). Obydwa na klinkierowy mur i schody. Sarsil dłużej trzymał. 
Jak działać będzie na betonie to nie wiem.

----------


## End_riu

> A potem koleś stanie w upalny dzień na środeczku podjazdu zlanego tym świństwem i będzie wdychał te opary o dzieciach nie wspomnę.
> Do tego za takie coś można dostać niezłą grzywnę.
> 
> Odpowiadając wątkotwórcy: taki produkt nie istnieje, wbrew zapewnieniom marketingowców.


Niemal na kazdej stronie jest temat z pytaniem o impregnat.
Za kazdym razem to samo i za kazdym razem piszemy, ze impregnaty sa nic nie warte. Dlatego taka, a nie inna odpowiedz.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Niemal na kazdej stronie jest temat z pytaniem o impregnat.
> Za kazdym razem to samo i za kazdym razem piszemy, ze impregnaty sa nic nie warte. Dlatego taka, a nie inna odpowiedz.


Gość pisze, że ma tylko schody do zaimpregnowania, więc od biedy może sobie do dwa lata polewać czymś, bo powierzchnia nie jest duża.
Niestety każdy farbowany beton czarnieje z czasem i potem wygląda okropnie.

----------


## m.trybulec

Temat postu: impregnat do kostki brukowej. 
W treści: impregnacja płyt betonowych. 
To o czym ostatecznie rozmawiamy?

Każdy producent pyt betonowych nakazuje ich impregnację. I daje najczęściej swoje własne środki. Ale nie po to, żeby woda nie przesiąkała, tylko żeby zabrudzenia nie wżerały się w płytę. Jak będzie fuga wodoodporna, to na deszcze i śnieg nie potrzebujesz niczego specjalnego. 

Jak masz kostkę brukową – nie ma powodów do impregnacji. Chyba, że dla fantazji.

----------


## Przemek1984

> Potrzebuje zaimpregnować płyty betonowe, które połozone są na betonowych schodach. Nie zależy mi na efekcie ,, mokrej kostki" tylko na tym aby woda nie przedostawała się pod płyty ( fuga też bedzie wodoodporna).
> Jaki impregnat polecacie?


polecam tą firmę  http://hadwao.net
mają tam preparaty do zabezpieczania kamienia , fug i powierzchni mineralnych
Ja akurat u nich wykupiłem usługę nakładania(oferują ją wiosną i latem )  bo chciałem aby mi to profesjonalnie wykonali  
teraz moja kostka brukowa na podjeździe  odpycha wodę i wszelki bród , nawet jak upierdzieliła mi się olejem z samochodu to ją umyłem myjką ciśnieniową i wszystko zeszło 
naprawdę polecam

----------


## sokratis

Impregnat silikonowy nadaje się do większości kostek brukowych. (np. od Bruk-Betu)

----------


## NANOCAPE

Jeśli poszukują Państwo środka do zabezpieczenia kostki brukowej, granitowej czy też betonowej przed wnikaniem wody czy ograniczeniem zanieczyszczeń  to polecamy nasze nanoimpregnaty hydrofobowe MODEROWANO. Jeśli chodzi o płyty betonowe to dajemy gwarancję naszego środka na ok.15 lat.
Nasze nano impregnaty hydrofobowe nie zawierają silikonów, teflonu czy wosków. Są w 100% oparte na nanocząsteczkach silanów.

Zalety :
- skuteczne zabezpieczenie powierzchni na kilka cm w głąb przed wnikaniem wody i innych cieczy
- zwiększona odporność na zabrudzenia
- łatwość w usuwaniu zanieczyszczeń z zabezpieczonej powierzchni
- zwiększona mrozoodporność

Proszę sprawdzić nasze produkty na MODEROWANO oraz nasz efilmy na YT.

----------


## Balto

Nanocape: nawet reklamować trzeba umieć. Nanocząsteczka - czyli jak rozumiem ów impregnat jest głęboko penetrujący, bo niewielka kropelka wejdzie głęboko i zabezpieczy na większej grubości niż "zwykły" impregnat?

----------


## forgetit

Zabolało?
Może opowiedz nam o swoim problemie?
Towar nie schodzi? Brak certyfikatu? A może trwałość nie taka jak się spodziewałeś?

----------


## End_riu

Ludzie wbijcie sobie do głów.

Nie impregnuje się kostki brukowej, bo to tylko strata kasy!

Do Pana nanocośtam. Z impregnacją granitu to chłopie pojechałeś  :big grin:

----------


## Balto

Endriu: nanocząsteczka jest dobra na wszystko... na granty, bazalty, porfiry i takie tam...

----------


## GrzesiekWachacz

> Nie impregnuje się kostki brukowej, bo to tylko strata kasy!


Ja aż zwątpiłem po przeczytaniu tematu. Moja nawierzchnia z kostki impregnatu na oczy nie widziała a trzyma się świetnie już 4 rok  :big grin:

----------


## End_riu

Kiedyś jak nie zapomnę, a będę w pobliżu jednego z klientów, który 3 sezony impregnował. To Wam wstawię fotki jak to wygląda przy nierównomiernym ścieraniu się impregnatu. 

@Grzesiek albo nie oszczędzałeś na kostce i wybrałeś jednego z lepszych producentów (co nie jest regułą).
Albo miałeś szczęście, albo też dobrego wykonawcę, który nie kupuje kostki byle taniej z firmy "Erdul".

PS: Rozmawiałem z gościem, który za czyszczenie "fug" i impregnację zapłacił ostatnio 35zł/m2 nostalitu grafitowego. Zakładając minimum 2 impregnacje rocznie, możnaby spokojnie co dwa lata kostkę zmieniać. Wyszłoby nawet taniej  :smile:

----------


## GrzesiekWachacz

> @Grzesiek albo nie oszczędzałeś na kostce i wybrałeś jednego z lepszych producentów (co nie jest regułą).
> Albo miałeś szczęście, albo też dobrego wykonawcę, który nie kupuje kostki byle taniej z firmy "Erdul".


Kładłem oczywiście sam, nie oszczędzałem bo nie lubię prowizorek.
Czekam na te zdjęcia o których piszesz.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ja impregnowałem kostkę u siebie w tym roku impregnatem Meba max. Przypadkowo trafiłem na niego i również nie byłem zdecydowany tym bardziej że jest wiele różnych impregnatów. Ale była możliwość otrzymania próbki i po przetestowaniu postanowiłem zaufać temu produktowi. Jak do tej pory a minęło ok 4 miesiące i jestem zadowolony. Kolor kostki został przyciemniony i zaimpregnowana przed wodą. Nie pamiętam gdzie kupiłem ale na necie znajdziesz.


1. Określenie "postanowiłem zaufać temu produktowi" tak jakoś śmierdzi mi szemranym marketingiem, aczkolwiek być może jestem już przewrażliwiony  :smile: 
2. Pogadamy po zimie  :smile:

----------


## hydrofobowy.pl

Jeśli interesuje Państwa wysoka jakość impregnatu to zapraszam na www.hydrofobowy.pl eco nano powłoki hydrofobowe i super hydrofobowe o bardzo wysokim kącie zwilżania kropli dochodzącym do 165 st.  do struktur mineralnych. Jedna powłoka do wszystkich struktur mineralnych. W ofercie bardzo szeroka gama produktów do impregnacji różnych powierzchni.

----------

